# Cutting a series of equi distant grooves on a table saw



## lastminute (29 Apr 2014)

Does anyone know of a precise way to cut a series of grooves/dadoes (about twice the thickness of the saw kerf) across a piece of mdf roughly 20" x 20"x .5"
Best I can get so far is by using two pieces of mdf of a specific size to allow the fence to move away from the first groove plus the width of the kerf!!
I know it means sawing each groove twice!!
I hope I've made it clear enough!!

...thanks for any advice...Gerry


----------



## marcros (29 Apr 2014)

It depends a bit on the budget. The incra system will allow the fence to move with that accuracy. 

With not much budget, I suspect the solution lies with using shims of known thickness to create a false fence. My final thought- could you make a crosscut jig and mount an incra rule to it- using a scalpel instead of a pencil?


----------



## rdesign (30 Apr 2014)

if you use a router or a dado blade you can use a pin and a sliding carriage the pin sits into your last cut groove makes a repeatable distance if you don't have a sliding carriage a snug fitting timber into the dado waxed up can be clamped parallel to your saw router acts like a fence inside the dado. quick and repeatable.

regards Richard
hope this makes sense.


----------



## woodbrains (4 May 2014)

Hello,

I wouldn't use a tablesaw if the grooves needed are wider than a saw kerf, a router is more convenient, not to mention safer. A router with a guide bush running in a T square is the best solution and will give proper flat bottomed grooves too, which a tablesaw is unlikely to do with ATB blades and the like. If you haven't made a T square for your router yet, this is a good opportunity to do so, as they are pretty much indispensable.

Mike


----------



## MMUK (4 May 2014)

+1 for using a router instead


----------



## andychip38 (8 May 2014)

hi I used this method a few months ago worked really well


----------

